# Not sure what I'm doing wrong



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

So I'm trying to test a new Aristo Craft engine I bought. I don't have connectors for the wire yet.

Here is my test layout. 4x4










Here is the connection:










The power supply










For some reason I can't get power at all to the track. The lionel doesn't light up at all on the unit only the power supply brick lights up. Not sure what I'm doing wrong here. Can anyone see something I'm doing wrong that's obvious?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is an AC transformer you need DC for the train?


http://www.aristocraft.com/Crest-Electronics.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yours are DC powered right?

MTH put out locomotives that are both either AC or DC.


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

big ed said:


> That is an AC transformer you need DC for the train?
> 
> 
> http://www.aristocraft.com/Crest-Electronics.html


Ok that would explain it Doh! :smilie_auslachen:

I also have an MTH TIU with its own power supply. Is that a DC as well or is it AC? Man I feel stupid but up to this point I've only used MTH for MTH trains


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I know nothing about the TUI.
It should say on the power supply what it is?

The Aristo is DC right, the link I gave was for their G scale power supply. You don't have to get those, any DC should work.

I only have my cheap G scale Christmas train. That is all the G I have ever had.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I believe the TIU would but out AC power to the tracks.


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

It says A/C. Shoot me already.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

While the TIU can pass DC, it only does that on the fixed channels, and only if you put DC into it. 

I think you're on the road to happiness if you use DC to power the train.


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

ok I found my old Bachman DCC Commander and gave it a shot, still nothing. Do I not have enough power?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

texmaster said:


> ok I found my old Bachman DCC Commander and gave it a shot, still nothing. Do I not have enough power?



I did a search of the one you listed, it came back with a few of them but different ones.


Is this what your trying power it with?
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/ez_content/EZ_Command_instructions.pdf
I don't know anything about that either but in the manual it says the following,

Next, attach the bare ends of the track power wire to the point where you
previously supplied power from your DC controller to your layout (figure 4).

Is this the one your talking about? 
It looks like you would need a DC controller? 
The commander just programs the trains???

Does the engine have a on off switch? Are you testing with a tester off the rail.
Or are you just putting the engine on to see if it goes?

Like I said I never got into this.

Also for testing till you get a clip, just stick the wires in the rail coming up through the bottom. There is a slot in the rail tube right? 
You could take a flat wire connector and put it on the wire and slip it up from underneath. 
You don't really need a clip at all. 
You could also solder them on underneath if you want.

I think you need a good DC transformer.


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

big ed said:


> I did a search of the one you listed, it came back with a few of them but different ones.
> 
> 
> Is this what your trying power it with?
> http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/ez_content/EZ_Command_instructions.pdf


yup yup!



> I don't know anything about that either but in the manual it says the following,
> 
> Next, attach the bare ends of the track power wire to the point where you
> previously supplied power from your DC controller to your layout (figure 4).
> ...


I agree.


----------

